# Battalion vs Boxed set cost savings



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

I got bored, and decided to do a cost analysis of buying a battalion box over individual boxed sets for fantasy. Some costs had to be adjusted because of weird numbers but was done by what each model in an individual boxed set costs. All costs are in US dollars and were done from the US site. Maybe in the next few days I will get around to doing 40K Battleforces. 

Brettonian Battalion approximately $38.75 savings
Dwarf Battalion approximately $17.50 savings
Empire Battalion $36 savings
High Elf Battalion $35 savings
Lizardman Battalion $32.50 Savings
Ogre Battalion $60.00 savings
Orc and Goblins Battalion approximately $35.00 Savings
Skaven Battalion $55.00 savings
Tomb Kings Battalion $50.00 savings
Vampire Counts $36.00 savings
Wood Elves $32.50 approximate savings

Currently Beasts of Chaos, Daemons of Chaos, Dark Elves, and Warriors of Chaos don’t have a battalion set, therefore were not included.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Funny how not all boxes are created equal...

Although keep in mind that not every battalion is a useful purchase, even if it does save you money. The O&G one, for example... it's stuff you get in Battle for Skull Pass, with the addition of 16 Orcs and a boar chariot.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

strange that they are not even close $42.50 is a big difference and i am sure they could have put more dwarfs into balance things up.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Wow. Is this the old bret battalion or the new one? Y'know the one with 3 pegi or the one with 1? Sucks to be dwarves!


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

If you go down to the desert today, your in for a big saving...


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Lord Khorne said:


> Wow. Is this the old bret battalion or the new one? Y'know the one with 3 pegi or the one with 1? Sucks to be dwarves!


It's the new one. I hit the GW site, listed each Battalion, then went and added all individual boxed sets to make up the end costs.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking at the Orge kingdom ones makes me want to play them.


Geez the dwarf one isn't to good, they should add another cannon or something like that in it.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Its just a shame that the least popular armies get the biggest saving and while the skaven battle force looks like a good deal you'd need 3 battalions to have a half decent sized horde. has anyone ever worked out how many points you get per box? and compare the saving with the points cost per box.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

That might be my next step. Going off of baseline cost only will still be a problem though. With the Dwarf Battalion for example: Great Weapons cost more than hand weapons, hand weapons and shield are different than heavy weapons, quarrelers are cheaper than thunderers without gear, quarrelers can get a buttload of upgrades to make them cost more than thunderers, does each unit get full command, do you upgrade warriors to longbeards or rangers or both? Just with that you see part of the problem. 

If I do this, it will probally be bare min cost and maxed out cost.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I have worked out some of the costs given that it includes no conversions and each army is set out as the picture on the box but is maximised ie big uns as its available or shields where offered but no magic standards
Ogre kingdoms is 823pts but could easily be more
Wood elf is 746pts
Skaven is 725pts
High elf is 702pts
Orc and Goblin is 660pts
Empire is 658pts but an awful selection of models if you buy multiples
and trailling well behind was Vampire counts with a measly 480 pts
I haven't unpacked the other books yet so feel free to fill in the missing gaps


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

With the Dwarfs it ends up being around 580, if you go with making only 3 units. The 24 warriors with shields and full command, 16 thunderers with full command, and a cannon with no runes. This could easily go higher with runes and unit upgrades.

Looks like we are missing Brettonians, Lizardmen,and Tomb Kings. Anyone want to pitch in?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Bretoninans = 528 pts Command groups in each unit and skirmish on the bowmen.
Lizardmen = 894 pts! icluding command groups and expecting 30 pts of spawnings or upgrades on the saurus units.
Tomb Kings = 688 pts icluding commands in the chariots and both skelington units.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you Ancient for once again helping out. I would say the Dwarfs got somewhat hosed again, but I know how I could make this Battalion into alot more points than what is listed. I do still think we recieved the shaft on the dollar return on our investment though.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

definately, i bought two for the basis of my dwarfs as you do save some money but it is dissapointing to think all the others are better.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

What you need to look at as well is redundancy if you had 2 boxes what wouldn't you use? Unless you are doing an Empire knight army do you really need 16 knights, I have never seen a wood elf army with that much cavalry but often see high elven armies that use the contents of 2 battallions the same with skaven, dwarf and ogre kingdoms in fact with just 2 boxes of ogres and a plastic giant you can easily make 2000pts with only a few conversions making it the best deal out there


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Excellent points Ancient and Neil. I would like to thank both of you for the help figuring out the points for each. 

I have bought 2 Dwarf BNs and the Empire Battalion. In hind sight I wish I would have done the math like this earlier. With Dwarfs it is possible to do 1850 with 2 Battalions but you would have to do some conversions. 

I was thinking of doing another Empire Battalion and running 2 Knight Units and 2 units or outriders. Now I am not so sure.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The Empire should have more infantry nearly every Empire force you see from gun line to combat relies on massed blocks of them to hold your line nearly every other(not many VC players like skeletons these days) battalion box gives you things you will use as your core choices the Skaven being my favourite for a purely army building stand point. so remember when you buy it its only a saving if you can use everything in the box and don't have to buy masses of expensive metal models (sorry Dwarf players) to make a viable army


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> The Empire should have more infantry nearly every Empire force you see from gun line to combat relies on massed blocks of them to hold your line nearly every other(not many VC players like skeletons these days) battalion box gives you things you will use as your core choices the Skaven being my favourite for a purely army building stand point. so remember when you buy it its only a saving if you can use everything in the box and don't have to buy masses of expensive metal models (sorry Dwarf players) to make a viable army


I agree. The empire box should have more state troops in it. I decided against buying another battalion box because of the lack of infantry. Instead I have just bought unit boxes and used ebay as much as I could. I would say I have saved a good 25% on the stuff I got off ebay. :good:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I just thought I'd update this with the dark elf battalion which is full of good models and gives you 670 pts if made from the box and with the purcase of anoter box of warriors would gve you a base for a decent 1k army.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Neil, did the math and roughly save 37.25 US Dollars by buying the Battalion over the individual boxes with the Dark Elves.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Threadomancy! But it's a useful topic, and I've got a legitimate addition, so I reckon I'm more or less in the clear. So, without further ado:

*Warriors of Chaos:*

Savings: US$32.75, or CN$35
Points (bare minimum): 532 (since Warriors can't be assembled without shields)
Points (maxed out, no conversions): 827(no magic standards) _or up to_ 912 (full kit)

Not a bad deal then, points-wise. Shame about the Marauders being pig-ugly...


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

If it helps any of the dwarf players feel better, the dwarf army box is actually a solid deal, assuming you want to use a full 20 block of miners. You could always sand off the pointy bits and call them hammerers?


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Eh I was considering the new Warriors of Chaos, but was torn between them and Ogres. Now that I see the price difference I'm glad I only bought the Armies Book. Looks like Ogres it is, 2 battalions for me and a General and I'll be set for my base game.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Aye, Ogres are fun... if you're prepared to have your arse handed to you on a regular basis. Just remember: small blocks, many Butchers, and a tooled-up Tyrant. And dig a sacrificial pit to the Great Maw in your yard, because you'll need all the divine favours you can get :grin:.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Nah go Large blocks, small are useless!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ogres? You mean the high price, High attack models hiding behind others in ranks?

Bad choice. Ever see a +3 rank bonus Knightly unit in 2000pts? No, me neither.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Actually I play with 3+ rank bonus bretonnians. :grin:

Large units of ogres work well because they can sit in combat for a while dealing loads of damage and being very hard to kill, BTW for Ogres I see MSU as 3 Ogres while large is 6-8.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Lord Khorne said:


> Actually I play with 3+ rank bonus bretonnians. :grin:


Lance formation makes Brets the exception



> Large units of ogres work well because they can sit in combat for a while dealing loads of damage and being very hard to kill, BTW for Ogres I see MSU as 3 Ogres while large is 6-8.


Not necessarily where you want your ogers, since without their bullcharge, they tend to fail to overcome static combat res and end up running away. Rather split them up for more charges.


----------

